# Can bulky diapers affect hip development?



## nsmomtobe

I finally started using cloth diapers (prefolds) on my 3-week-old son. Obviously they are a little bulkier than the disposables, which is fine, but I am worried that it restricts the movement in his hips. For example, I can't sit him on my lap as well anymore (he doesn't bend in the middle) and he screamed when I put him in the heart-2-heart infant insert of the Ergo (actually, this isn't unusual for him, but I think this time it was) because he couldn't bend his legs and they were poking into my belly and it was uncomfortable for both of us. So now I am wondering if the restricted motion, especially when we try to bend around it) is going to hurt his hip development. I have never heard anything to make me suspect this about cloth diapers before, but now I am wondering. Any thoughts?


----------



## mamapixie

Never had an issue here. in fact youngest, who has been in cloth since 4 days old, walked at 9 months.

You could look for less bulky diapers. What size prefolds are you using on the baby right now?And the not bending in the middle is weird, I never had that issue except with night-time diapers.


----------



## nsmomtobe

The size is for 8-15 lbs. But just now I tried the tri-fold within the diaper cover rather than putting the prefold on first with a snappi, and I find his range of motion is a lot less restricted now, so perhaps that's what we need to do for now.


----------



## My3guys

You know, I have never heard of that. I guess anything is possible but I have never heard of that situation and I think, at this point, I have heard of pretty much every situation in terms of cloth diapers. I am glad you found a remedy that is working for you. Please post back if you gather any more information on this issue.


----------



## desertgirl01

When I was using diapers that were too big for my babe, she would have trouble bending and moving around too.

I really don't think that cloth impedes hip development...I mean, our grandparents and parents were raised in cloth and most of them turned out fine, right? But....around 5-6 months, my daughter's hips popped (audible sound) alot when she was crawling and as she went from a crawling to sitting position. She's 8 months now, and I hardly ever notice her hips popping. I don't know if that's normal development or not, she's my first, and I never thought to bring the issue up to her ped.


----------



## Galatea

No, it is actually beneficial. Babies legs should be up and spread like a froggy for good hip development, and so cloth diapers won't hurt that.


----------



## lifeguard

Ds had a potential hip problem when he was born (he had a click that self-corrected by 3 months). The cloth diapers were actually recommended to help his hip development.


----------



## rajahkat

Take it FWIW, but I have heard it from physical therapists that when a baby is learning to walk any extra bulk could contribute to problems with hip development.


----------



## octobermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
No, it is actually beneficial. Babies legs should be up and spread like a froggy for good hip development, and so cloth diapers won't hurt that.

This first off cloth diapering has been around much longer than sposies even the first sposeis were quite bulky yet we dont have generations of people walking around with issues... Also the above is true its often reccomended it double or even triple diaper babies born with hip displacment to help keep there legs in that froggie position to allow for proper development.

Deanna


----------



## DevaMajka

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NSmomtobe* 
I For example, I can't sit him on my lap as well anymore (he doesn't bend in the middle)

By this, do you mean that the diaper pushes into his belly? That happened with my ds, which is why I ended up getting a lot of diapers with elastic in the belly. Seems more comfy to me. I also found that Swaddlebees/blueberry diapers don't seem to cut into his belly much.
Tbh, I think sposies do this just as much as any cd.

He is able to bend his hips more when he's not wearing a diaper, but I don't see much of a difference between sposies and cd's.

The only difference I really see is the bulk between the legs (and bulk in the butt, but I can't see that affecting development), but if you are picky enough about what you buy, and willing to change more often, you can find diapers that aren't too bulky between the legs.

eta- I would definitely stop (and have stopped) using any cd that I thought was uncomfy for ds. I'm uber obsessive about comfort for my kids. (I'm highly sensitive to clothes, etc).


----------



## octobermom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rajahkat* 
Take it FWIW, but I have heard it from physical therapists that when a baby is learning to walk any extra bulk could contribute to problems with hip development.

I think these are often the same that believed for years a child walked flat footed and had week ankles so generations of parents put there infants in had soled high top shoes to teach them how to walk. We now know that just not true..
I had a very early walker she took her first steps at 7 months and was fully running climbing ect by the time she turned 8 months.. She di it fully in cloth she had that classic bowed legged walk and with some of her cloth diaper set up it seemed to be because of that but it wasn't she walked that way in cloth in sposies or naked the same study that finaially disproved the week ankles flat foot theory accepted for so long also found that early walked pretty much ALL do the bowlegged things because its a natural way to balance its jsut the kid compensating. When shes got old enough that stopped regardless of her diaper.

Deanna


----------



## Sk8ermaiden

I have not looked into the reputability of this claim, but I have read it many times.

Quote:

The premier British medical journal The Lancet has reported that hip problems have increased over the last 20 years with the widespread use of disposable diapers, because they don't provide enough support for correct hip development for crawling and walking. Cotton (cloth) diapers give more support holding a newborn's legs in the optimum position for good/correct hip development.


----------



## mntnmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 
I have not looked into the reputability of this claim, but I have read it many times.

I'm skeptical of both ideas actually. As a species, we didn't start out in diapers. Apes' hips are very similar to ours, and their babies are fine without diapers at all. And yes, generations of humans walked just fine with cloth diapers. I would really be interested to learn more if anyone's got it!
But the OP had a strange problem with her diapers, which she fixed by improving the way they fit.


----------



## thefreckledmama

I noticed my daughter being "stiffer" in cloth diapers when she was an infant....when she was wearing a PUL cover, which is why we switched to mostly wool. Now that she's older (2), I haven't noticed that from cloth in a very long time, regardless of the diaper or cover used. I think that where the diaper hits them in the rise has much more to do with their range of motion and such, than the actual bulkiness of the diaper.


----------



## Ola_

I know that DH had some hip issues (hip click maybe?) as a baby and my MIL has told me several times about how she had to double-diaper him. She used sposies so I guess the extra bulk of two diapers was desired in that case. Myself and 3 of my siblings were cloth diapered and no issues with walking or hip problems, but that's a small sample so it doesn't mean anything.

I'm having a hard time picturing where the bulk is, but you can try different folds to try and reduce it. I've heard the bikini twist is good for getting the dipe slimmer between the legs for example.


----------



## mambera

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mntnmom* 
I'm skeptical of both ideas actually. As a species, we didn't start out in diapers. Apes' hips are very similar to ours, and their babies are fine without diapers at all. And yes, generations of humans walked just fine with cloth diapers.

I totally agree that NO diapers have been around way longer than either cloth or sposies, it seems REALLY doubtful that babies' hips need a cloth diaper for proper development!!

(Apes' hips are quite different from human hips though - one of the major differences between the ape and human skeleton is the rotated pelvis required to support upright locomotion.)


----------



## mmeoiseau

Interesting. I've been told by the PT my DD (19 mo) sees for "low muscle tone" (did not walk until 18 mo) that the prefold with cover combo that we use is causing too much hip movement (kind of a twisting side to side when she walks). I DO see a difference when she is in paper diapers or in no diaper, so I've had her in paper for the last two weeks out of concern of doing "damage" if she's in the cloth. Anyone heard this before? Would really like to be back in cloth ... Maybe a much less bulk cloth (not a prefold)? Any recs there? Thanks.


----------



## Ola_

Have you tried doing a bikini twist fold with your prefolds?


----------



## mmeoiseau

Oh of course, Ola_! Geez, I'm so stuck in my Angle Wing and Short Fold style folding, I totally forgot about the Bikini style. Will give it a try! Thanks!


----------



## FancyCloth

Aww, cloth is so bulky on the little ones, I have no idea if it could affect development though..


----------



## beebalmmama

I had the same problem with my ds who was a chunky little guy. But have found that not using a snappy at that age was much easier and helped the problem.

I LOVED the bikini twist on him once he went up to the regular or premium size. I got a much comfier fit on him.

Also you may have to look at the clothes they are wearing. There are a lot of baby clothes these days that are slim fitting and don't fit well around cloth diapers. A lot of pants (usually cords or jeans would cut my ds at the thighs and he couldn't sit down. Probably not a big issue at 3 weeks since most of their clothes are roomy and soft but something to think about as they get bigger.

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Ola_*
> 
> Have you tried doing a bikini twist fold with your prefolds?


----------



## ~~Sarah~~

My DD had (well, still kinda has) a small problem with hip dysplasia. For many months after she was born I would "replace" her hip if needed after each diaper change (she would kick her hip out of place once free of the diaper). Now it still clicks but doesn't need to be replaced anymore. After much research and consults with appropriate people, I realized that the thicker the diaper - the better. In fact, I was told by a few professionals that my particular diapers (AppleCheeks) should be doubled up as they might be too thin... I was also convinced that wearing her in appropriate (non-crotch danglers) carriers keeps the hips in a physiological postion, thus preventing the worsening of the condition.


----------

